# Scone MacBunny - 2009



## MikeScone (Jan 7, 2009)

First, a link to Scone's 2008 Blog: http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=32573&forum_id=6

Itâs too icy to drive this morning, so I decided itâs time to start Scone's blog for 2009 with some pictures I took last night.

"Oat Hay! Yumm!"
://home.htva.net/%7Ewb2jwd/ll0109/scone9731.jpg






A happy bunny at rest...





A kale snack is pure bunny heaven...





"_You lookin' at me, bud?_" - Scone doing his Edward G. Robinson imitation.





"Thanks, Dad!"


----------



## swanlake (Jan 7, 2009)

YAY SCONE PICS!!


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Jan 11, 2009)

Awesome pics, I love Scone bunny!


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jan 11, 2009)

Your Scone is such a HANDSOME Bunny.

I always look forward to his pictures.

Susan


----------



## kherrmann3 (Jan 11, 2009)

Hooray, the Scone 2009 blog! :biggrin2: He's so handsome!


----------



## MikeScone (Jan 12, 2009)

Scone went to his first Cub Scout meeting tonight, and he was a big hit! 

The local HRS asked me if I could contact the Scout groups in my district to see if they'd make hay tubes for the bunnies in the shelters in this area. I posted the idea to our district website, and one of the Cortland packs asked me to come in and talk to the Cubs about it. 

I had a circulating PowerPoint slide show running, showing pictures of Scone and other bunnies of as many different breeds as I could find (lots of LL bunnies, plus many from different rabbit shows). Once the Cubs settled in, I carried Scone around and let the Cubs pet him and feel how soft his fur is. Then I told them about rabbits, and they asked a lot of good questions. I explained that bunnies need to eat hay, and that they love to chew on cardboard, so they were going to make up some bunny toys. Then I turned them over to the Pack leaders. I had half a dozen different kinds of hay, and various flavor extracts to paint on the tubes - banana, strawberry, maple, mint, etc. (a suggestion from my contact at HRS). The Cubs went at it with a will - there was soon hay and spilled flavor extracts everywhere. In the end, they made up a large box full of stuffed hay tubes painted with a dizzying variety of flavors - the drive back home was aromatic, to say the least. 

Meanwhile, I stayed with Scone and talked to the individual Cubs who came over to pet him and feed him parsley and kale and pieces of hay. Once the food started coming, he got over his nervousness quickly, and he really seemed to enjoy all the small hands petting him. 

I had a bunch of flyers to hand out, and also made some posters of the rabbits the Upstate NY HRS had for adoption - you never know. 

Once I got home, Scone ran under my bed to decompress, but it didn't take long for him to come back out and look for a handout. 

Don't know about Scone, but I can't wait to do it again.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Jan 13, 2009)

That's AWESOME! I love that kids are learning more about rabbits! With smaller pets being more and more popular it's so important!

Scone isa gorgeous boy! That second pic is SUCH a mini-rex pose! Comfy, yet very proper in his resting! 

MR always remind me of someone like Sean Connery.....


----------



## kherrmann3 (Jan 13, 2009)

*Bo B Bunny wrote: *


> MR always remind me of someone like Sean Connery.....


THAT'S who Scone reminds me of (in some poses)! He has that Scottish look to him! 

It's awesome that you went and did that presentation for the Cub Scouts! You have a lot of courage to talk in front of a group of kids! It's great that you are able to talk to them when they are little and are still impressionable. If only more areas did that before kids were able to get pets...

I bet Scone loved the attention!  (or was too freaked out!)


----------



## MikeScone (Jan 13, 2009)

*kherrmann3 wrote: *


> He has that Scottish look to him!
> 
> It's awesome that you went and did that presentation for the Cub Scouts! You have a lot of courage to talk in front of a group of kids!
> 
> I bet Scone loved the attention!  (or was too freaked out!)


I've always thought of Scone as a Scottish bunny - actually, my son named him Scone because he wanted a Scottish name (and was reserving "Haggis" for the sheep he'd like someday) (didn't make any sense to me, either). 

Groups of kids don't faze me - I was a Scoutmaster for 30 years, so I'm used to it. The Cubs are younger (7-10 years old), so their attention spans are a bit shorter than the 11-17 year old Scouts I worked with, but they're loads of fun. 

Scone was a bit uncertain at first, but once the food and the petting started coming he just soaked it in. The Cubs loved feeding parsley or hay. They thought it was fascinating watching Scone start at one end of a stalk and nibble his way along. And, of course, there's nothing softer than mini-rex fur...


----------



## MikeScone (Jan 13, 2009)

*Bo B Bunny wrote: *


> MR always remind me of someone like Sean Connery.....



Maybe Edward G. Robinson is a bit dated - Scone would say something like, "He eats one of your craisins, you eat ALL OF HIS HAY. That's the mini-rex way..." Or, he could introduce himself as "MacBunny. Scone MacBunny" and ask for his craisins shaken, not stirred.


----------



## slavetoabunny (Jan 14, 2009)

It's nice to see Scone doing his community service. Kids areso facinated with rabbits. I always spend a lot of time with the kids at adoption events letting them pet and hold the rabbits. Our rescue does a lot of library programs too.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Jan 14, 2009)

LOL! Mini-rex have that personality don't they? Opinionated, yet proper and I'm tickled that you all think the Sean Connery reference is correct! Yeah, Mike, Edward G. Robinson...... I have no clue LOL!


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Jan 14, 2009)

I think it's the lips! LOL!


----------



## MikeScone (Jan 14, 2009)

*Bo B Bunny wrote: *


> Mike, Edward G. Robinson...... I have no clue LOL!



Edward G. Robinson (1893-1973) was famous for playing gangsters in films from the 30's through the 50's. He usually had a cigar as a prop in his tough guy roles, which prompted my comment about the picture of Scone-with-kale-stem.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Jan 15, 2009)

Ahhhhhh...... he died when I was 10 and most likely "in love" with Donny Osmond or Leif Garret...... :embarrassed:


----------



## kherrmann3 (Jan 15, 2009)

*Bo B Bunny wrote: *


> Ahhhhhh...... he died when I was 10 and most likely "in love" with Donny Osmond or Leif Garret......


Hehe, you're old!:lookaround Just kidding! 

I do love your (Sir) Sean Connery/Scone MacBunny comparison post! It's true! It's the mouth/lower lip that makes it! So cute! (Scone, not Sir Sean)


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Jan 15, 2009)

I like the idea of painting the hay tubes with flavor extracts, that is really interesting. 

Did you supply the tubes or did the scouts collect them and you provided everything else?


----------



## MikeScone (Jan 15, 2009)

*Wabbitdad12 wrote: *


> Did you supply the tubes or did the scouts collect them and you provided everything else?


I brought a few toilet paper rolls for the inevitable kids who didn't get the message, but in the end they had plenty of rolls of their own. Living alone, I just don't generate enough rolls for Scone, much less enough for dozens of Cub Scouts.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Jan 15, 2009)

That's so cool the kids can help with that. I love involving kids in rescue efforts. Providing toys is FUN for them too!


----------



## JadeIcing (Jan 16, 2009)

I love what you too did!


----------



## JadeIcing (Jan 28, 2009)

Hoppy Valentine's Photo Contest!


----------



## MikeScone (Feb 15, 2009)

I got a new camera last week, and couldnât wait to try it out on Scone. 

A very relaxed bunnyâ¦







Just chilling...





Hunting for something edible:





 I tried something new for him this week â turns out he likes Bok Choy. Itâs always good to find another green heâll eat.










âA new magazine, Dad? Great! Pass me the tip-in cardsâ¦â






"I think I like _Outdoor Photographer _- they have very tasty cards - and look, there's a discount!"





I just like this picture - Scone's personality on display...


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Feb 16, 2009)

Look at that face! Hee, too cute!:inlove: I wanna kiss it!


----------



## Becca (Feb 16, 2009)

*MikeScone wrote: *


>



Awwwwh - I love this picture :biggrin2:


----------



## kherrmann3 (Feb 16, 2009)

I just plain love Scone! He's such a cutie!


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Feb 16, 2009)

Great pictures of Scone!

What model of camera did you get?, I looking at getting a new one.


----------



## MikeScone (Feb 16, 2009)

*Wabbitdad12 wrote: *


> What model of camera did you get?, I looking at getting a new one.


It's a Nikon D300. 

I've been giving the new body a workout over the last few days, and I must say I really like it. 

The pictures I just posted were taken with the same 18-135mm zoom that I used in the earlier pictures, which were taken with a Fuji S3. They're both Nikon DSLRs (the Fuji is really a Nikon N80), so all of the lenses I've accumulated over the years will work with either (actually, the manual lenses will work with D300 metering and not with the S3, so I can use my 600mm mirror lens again - yay!).

The new camera's basic operation is very similar to the S3, and like all the Nikons I've used, it's just comfortable. They're both 12-13 megapixel, which is more than I need, but nice to have if I want to make a really big print.

The autofocus is much better than the S3's - it has 51 focus points which automatically figure out what should be in focus and shows you in the viewfinder where it will focus before you take the picture, as opposed to the older 9-point manual AF. I like the auto-ISO feature - you set the lowest shutter speed you're willing to use, and the camera increases the sensor sensitivity (up to 6400 ISO) until it can use that shutter speed or higher. The S3 had only manual ISO setting, and only up to 1600, so I get both an extra two stops of speed and the benefit of lower noise if I don't need the speed, without having to remember to set the ISO up or down.

The other new features I like are a _huge _LCD display on the rear for picture review (in addition to the normal one on top for shooting settings), a cleaner menu system and more convenient controls, and a sensor-cleaner which shakes dust off the sensor on demand. It's also got lots of other features I've got to decide if I have any use for.


----------



## Elf Mommy (Feb 16, 2009)

I STILL haven't used all the features on my D300...but I do love it  hehe

It makes Scone even MORE sexy...if that's possible


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Feb 16, 2009)

Thanks for the info, I've always used Olympus cameras. Thats the first brand I bought years ago when I shot 35mm, before digital.

I've been using a Olympus C-5060 and a E10. The C-5060 is a good point and shoot camera, the E10 isn't bad but its not as easy to use as I would like.


----------



## drunkenbunnyhugger (Feb 17, 2009)

Great pictures as always Mike! I'm so glad to see scone enjoying his tip in cards and some new veggies!


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Feb 17, 2009)

I need a new camera.
Scone is absolutely gorgeous! I see he clips coupons for you also! What a great little bunny!


----------



## MikeScone (Mar 17, 2009)

Scone and I visited another Cub Scout pack tonight. I gave a brief talk about bunnies in general and what it was like to live with one, and I carried Scone to each of the Cubs and little brothers and sisters so they could each pet him. I had a circulating slide show running, with pictures of Scone and his friends, as well as lots of pictures of all sorts of rabbits from the State Fair. 

I put Scone back into his carry cage, and let the Cubs pet him and feed him for the rest of the meeting. He was amazingly patient with the many little hands and lots of sprigs of parsley and lettuce pushed at him. Although he tried to be a bit aloof, I think he secretly loved all the attention (and ate a whole lot of the food). 






The Cubs made lots of hay tubes for the shelter bunnies:






When we got home, Scone ran under my bed - but within half an hour he was out and eating hay from his basket next to my computer. 






He's lying next to me now, all stretched out and content.


----------



## seniorcats (Mar 17, 2009)

Scone, handsome celebrity bun about town. Dr. Melody waves a paw and tips her tiara.


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Mar 18, 2009)

I'll bet he enjoyed it. In the one picture he's not trying too hard to get away from the cub scout.


----------



## MikeScone (Mar 18, 2009)

*Wabbitdad12 wrote: *


> I'll bet he enjoyed it. In the one picture he's not trying too hard to get away from the cub scout.


He was just soaking up the attention, even when we had three or four Cubs petting him at once. When they stopped he'd stand up on his hind legs and look out over the top of the cage to see where they'd gone.


----------



## MikeScone (Mar 21, 2009)

Itâs Spring, the weatherâs sunny, and a photographerâs fancy turns to thoughts of bunniesâ¦ or something like that. Iâm taking a long weekend, and it seemed like a perfect time to take a few pictures of Scone. 

Periscope Bunny:




âHmm.. Dad was in the recliner a minute agoâ¦â




A brief break for a wash and brush-up:




Scone poses on the ottoman:









://home.htva.net/%7Ewb2jwd/ll0309/scone_0400.jpg














A well-earned reward for my favorite modelâ¦


----------



## slavetoabunny (Mar 21, 2009)

I really think that you must give me Scone. He is truly the most handsome rex ever. Did you notice the upper right corner of the new banner? We believe that is Scone.


----------



## MikeScone (Mar 21, 2009)

*slavetoabunny wrote: *


> I really think that you must give me Scone. He is truly the most handsome rex ever. Did you notice the upper right corner of the new banner? We believe that is Scone.


I think it is!


----------



## kherrmann3 (Mar 22, 2009)

You can't mistake Scone's little rexy lips for anybun else's!  That HAS to be him in the banner!


----------



## MikeScone (Mar 23, 2009)

Here's a few more pictures of Scone, taken today. It was sunny enough to want to take pictures, but too cold to go outdoors to do it, so...

Love that wrinkly face:





Scone really enjoys lying down between my feet and having me pet his head - he just completely zones out. 





I put my camera bag down on the floor, and Scone had to jump on top of it to see if the view was any better from up there:





Time for a quick drink at the water cooler:


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Mar 23, 2009)

Awww little Scone is just such a handsome boy!


----------



## SOOOSKA (Mar 23, 2009)

I agree with Bo B Bunny, Scone is a real Handsome Bunny.

Susan


----------



## MikeScone (Apr 10, 2009)

Scone and I visited the Tiger Cubs (first graders) at a local Pack yesterday. As always, the Cubs loved petting Scone - and Scone just soaked up the attention and petting (and the parsley). 







The boys made lots of toys for the shelter bunnies, and Scone got to nibble on all the hay that rained into his cage while they worked. 











Scone spent all day before the meeting in the office with Dad. He greeted all the visiting clients, and everyone in the office found excuses to come in and say "hi" to Scone. Here he is, in his cave under my office table:


----------



## RexyRex (Apr 11, 2009)

He is a gorgeous bunny :inlove:


----------



## MikeScone (Apr 20, 2009)

*The Grass is greener... *
 Scone has a perfectly good basket full of hay sitting next to my computer, so he can nibble and dig while he keeps me company, but tonight he discovered he could pull the hay directly out of the bag through the NIC panels... 






Yep. It's much better on the other side of the fence, right from the bag!


----------



## kherrmann3 (Apr 21, 2009)

It's funny how they would rather have a challenge! I wonder if it's like our attraction to peanut butter... It always tastes better to eat it from the jar on a finger instead of a knife... Who knows! Cute pictures of Scone!


----------



## Becca (Apr 22, 2009)

This blog has been mentioned in Today on RO


----------



## LuvaBun (Apr 22, 2009)

LOL! Isn't that just typical? I suppose Scobne thinks he can make more mess if he pulls the hay out from that side of the cage, rather then keep it all inside the cage. Silly (but very handsome) bunny!

Jan


----------



## MikeScone (May 3, 2009)

Just another picture of Scone... 

"An unassuming little kale, but a good nose and a tasty finish..."


----------



## MikeScone (May 31, 2009)

Here are some pictures of Scone I took over the last few days. 

A sort of pensive look..






Evening Snack Timeâ¦






âYumm!â












Nothing like a nice toilet paper rollâ¦


----------



## Elf Mommy (May 31, 2009)

*MikeScone wrote: *


>


Ooooo! This would be PERFECT for the male side of the Dewlap Photo Phile Contest!


----------



## LuvaBun (May 31, 2009)

Beautiful pictures of a beautiful bunny 

I love the little tongue here 





Jan


----------



## MikeScone (Jun 21, 2009)

A few pictures of Scone, taken over the last few days. 

"Any cardboard box in the house is mine!"






Scone loves to help me sort laundry. Somehow, I can never fold a t-shirt or towel up to his standards.





Socks, of course, are for rolling.





"Why are there shirts on the bed??"


----------



## kherrmann3 (Jun 22, 2009)

Aww! Scone just wants to help Daddy fluff the shirts and towels just right!


----------



## slavetoabunny (Jun 22, 2009)

Scone is looking as handsome as ever! We just took a male opal mini-rex into rescue and he reminds me so much of Scone.


----------



## LuvaBun (Jun 22, 2009)

I always enjoy seeing pictures of Scone - a.k.a. Mr Personality 

He can come and sort my laundry any time 

Jan


----------



## MikeScone (Jul 17, 2009)

Hereâs your mid-July Scone fix!

Super Bunny! Able to leap tall chairs in a single boundâ¦ 




Actually, itâs not easy to jump from the couch through the arm of Sconeâs directorâs chair, but heâs gotten pretty good at it. 

âI really likes Brome Hay, Dad!â 






://home.htva.net/%7Ewb2jwd/ll0709/scone_3591.jpg ://home.htva.net/%7Ewb2jwd/ll0709/scone_3591.jpg










Kale, evening snack of championsâ¦ 















Got to keep neatâ¦ 





"How was that?"


----------



## kherrmann3 (Jul 17, 2009)

I look forward to Scone pictures so, so much! Thanks for the fix! :rofl:


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Jul 17, 2009)

Great photo! Wonder bun!


----------



## LuvaBun (Jul 17, 2009)

Oh goodness - just look at that little mouth. Scone is scrumptious 

And he's pretty clever to jump through the arm of the chair - that takes some skill!

Jan


----------



## MikeScone (Jul 26, 2009)

Scone had a traumatic weekend â I rented a carpet cleaner and washed the carpet in my bedroom, which meant that not only did he lose his favorite Saturday sleeping spot under my bed, but the rest of the house was full of furniture at unfamiliar places and angles. It wasnât until late in the evening that the floor dried enough for me to remove the gate from the bedroom door and put all the furniture back. 

Scone wasnât sure what to make of this upheaval in his world. He just knew Dad was responsible. 

Sconeâs never been one for tearing up the carpet, but for some unknown reason he decided to take out his frustrations on a corner of the living room where an ottoman usually sits. After I discovered it, I put an old magazine over the spot and put the ottoman back to weight it down. Scone was not amused:







Unable to dig his way entirely through the magazine, he decided to try the top of the ottoman. 






Maybe that reminded him of when he used to jump up on the ottoman and use it for a springboard to get on top of the dining room counters â until I blocked it off. 

âRats, itâs still blocked!â






Scone did some more exploring to make sure the rest of his world was undisturbed. 






âMaybe thereâs something interesting through this crack â I can smell cut grassâ¦â





âDadâs opened the door â thereâs outside behind that doorâ¦â






âI donât knowâ¦ itâs scaryâ¦â






ââ¦and much too bright!â






âThatâs enough. Iâll just watch from back here, shall I?â


----------



## hartleybun (Jul 26, 2009)

poor scone! his face says it all! must be 'upset your rex weekend' as mine are fuming - hubby mowed the lawn and failed to put the cuttings into a mound for them to play on. didnt help that he didnt put the fence that keeps the dogs off their lawn back in the same position:rollseyes


----------



## kherrmann3 (Jul 26, 2009)

Aww! Poor Scone! He looks so upset!


----------



## LuvaBun (Jul 26, 2009)

Oh, just look at the expression(s) on Scone's face - what a mean, cruel Daddy to move his world around 

Jan


----------



## kherrmann3 (Jul 27, 2009)

Does Scone ever go outside? He looked so curious of the door, but I don't know if I've ever seen any "outdoors" pictures of him exploring. Either way, he still rules the house, why annex the yard to his kingdom?


----------



## MikeScone (Jul 27, 2009)

*kherrmann3 wrote: *


> Does Scone ever go outside?


No, he doesn't. I've had him out on the lawn once or twice, but Scone really doesn't like it outside. 

When he was a little kit my son and I put his cage out on the porch to get some sunshine and fresh air, and he was terrorized by the birds on the feeders overhead. Ever since, he's never gone any further voluntarily than the edge of the door - he looks out, and then runs back inside where it's dark and safe.


----------



## kirbyultra (Jul 28, 2009)

I love Scone's little tail ad white belly. That back shot is adorable. He sure has some funny expressions!


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Jul 30, 2009)

"You mayadore me now peasant"

I love this picture!


----------



## MikeScone (Aug 5, 2009)

Scone has been featured on the "Disapproving Rabbits" website!

http://www.disapprovingrabbits.com/2009/08/scone.html

He disapproves of getting his name wrong, though - it's MacBunny, not McRabbit...


----------



## kherrmann3 (Aug 5, 2009)

Uh, oh! Scone has something to disapprove of!


----------



## kirbyultra (Aug 5, 2009)

Hilarious! Scone McRabbit? No way!


----------



## LuvaBun (Aug 5, 2009)

You tell 'em, Scone!

Congrats!


----------



## Pipp (Aug 5, 2009)

LOL! As soon as I saw that pic I was going to suggest sending it in to them! 

Congrats!


sas :thumbup


----------



## hartleybun (Aug 7, 2009)

.LOL. great pic. i have to agree with one of the posters on that site - rexes are the most disapproving of buns.


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Aug 10, 2009)

I don't know I have a holland lop that can look pretty disapproving, but Scone looks awesome!


----------



## MikeScone (Aug 15, 2009)

With all the discussion of photography on the forum, I couldnât resist getting out the camera and taking some pictures of Scone for mid-August. 

âThis is my best profileâ





âOK, Dad â ready to start?â





Tonightâs eveningâs snack is kale â always a favorite.















Funny faceâ¦





Exploring his living room domain â 
âGotta make sure nothingâs changed when I wasnât looking!â





âThereâs so much work in keeping your human groomed, especially in summer when their clothing gets shorter and exposes more fur!â






Relaxing bun:


----------



## hartleybun (Aug 16, 2009)

what great pictures! scone could eat my kale anyday


----------



## kherrmann3 (Aug 16, 2009)

This would have be the best "Bunny High School (nerdy freshman)" picture if there ever was one! Scone is one of the most addicting bunnies on the forum! So much personality in one small bunny.  
:laugh:


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Aug 17, 2009)

Great pictures! He is adorable.


----------



## MikeScone (Aug 22, 2009)

Here are a few more pictures of Scone, taken tonight during his evening snack.


----------



## slavetoabunny (Aug 25, 2009)

Nothing like a crunchy piece of kale to make a bunny happy! It's always great to see that handsome face.


----------



## MagnoliaDee (Aug 31, 2009)

Wonderful pictures Mike!!! I would just love to get a DSLR camera... which I could afford *probably*. It's all those lenses tho that would break me lol. Scone is looking dashing as ever... and glad to read that he's making a hit with the scouts too... that's just awesome!!!


----------



## kherrmann3 (Sep 1, 2009)

Does Scone only eat kale? That's all I've ever seen him eat in pictures, veggie-wise... He must sure like it!


----------



## MikeScone (Sep 1, 2009)

*kherrmann3 wrote: *


> Does Scone only eat kale? That's all I've ever seen him eat in pictures, veggie-wise... He must sure like it!


It is the world's best snack, in Scone's opinion. 

He gets Spring Mix for breakfast. In the evenings, I give him either kale or lettuce or parsley. He also enjoys bok choy and dandelion greens and carrot tops. It's just coincidence that the last few times I've had the camera out, it was kale.


----------



## myheart (Sep 2, 2009)

I feel bad that I haven't kept up on Scone's blog... You have captured such great pictures of him and his expressions. I have missed out on so many of them, that I might have to go back a page and take another look. It's too difficult to pick out one or two favorite pics, so I will just have to say that I have enjoyed looking at all of them!! Awe... the many faces of Scone... just too cute!!! 

myheart


----------



## MikeScone (Oct 9, 2009)

It's been quite a while since I had time to work on Scone's blog. It's been a busy fall, what with Scouting season starting up again...

Scone's been kind of on-again off-again sick over the last week or so. Last Wednesday he didn't eat, but I was able to coax him into a little snack and by the next day he was eating again. He's been kind of "down", though, and this Wednesday when I came home he hadn't eaten anything from the morning's breakfast. I got him to take a baby carrot and coaxed him into eating some kale, and in the morning yesterday he nibbled some hay and ate a leaf or two from his morning salad. When I got home last night, though, the rest of his salad and almost all of his pellets were still in his bowls and he was just lying down hunched up in his cage. 

I took him to the Cornell clinic right away, and spent a few hours there with him. He perked up a little, and I was able to talk him into drinking a little water, but he wouldn't eat anything, not even kale. The intern and doctor examined him and said he had some gut sounds, but not much. They wanted to keep him overnight for observation and have the exotics specialists look at him this morning. I had a voice mail at the office this morning saying he seemed be doing OK, but they were going to do a blood workup and oral exam soon, and maybe take an x-ray. 

It's my mother's 85th birthday Sunday, and I have to be down on LI with her. I was planning to leave Scone alone for the day, but now I don't know. Unfortunately, all of my friends who might otherwise look in on him are going out of town this weekend, too, and my son and his wife live in North Carolina now. I don't want to put Scone through the stress of a two-hour airplane flight or a six-hour drive each way, but I don't want him to feel abandoned, either... Fingers crossed...

Finally, Cornell called. Scone's eating, drinking and pooping up a storm, to quote the student in Exotics. His bloodwork was generally OK, but showed slightly abnormal kidney enzymes. The vet said that could be due to dehydration, from not drinking much for the previous few days - he was dehydrated when he was brought in. They want me to bring him back in two weeks for another workup, just to make sure the blood tests were due to dehydration and not a basic problem. 

I picked Scone up this afternoon, and made an appointment to bring him back in for a recheck in two weeks. I got a kick out of the last line on the instruction sheet they sent him home with - "Scone was a fantastic patient and a gorgeous boy!" 

As soon as I got in the door with his carry cage he sat right up, his eyes got big, and his ears went up. His nose started twitching a mile a minute - "I know this smell! I'm home!!!" I let him out of the cage, and he ran right into my bedroom and under the bed, his safe place. 

Within half an hour he was back out, having a snack in his cage. 






"Got a treat for a good bunny, Dad? It's been that sort of day..."





After his snack, he came out of the cage and checked everything out. Then he melted into a fur puddle in his director's chair. All's well in one bun's world...


----------



## kirbyultra (Oct 9, 2009)

Oh, Mike, he is simply adorable. I'm so glad he is all better now. He looks delighted to be home and comfy again. He has his own director's chair? How fitting


----------



## RexLovables (Oct 9, 2009)

awwwwwww


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Oct 10, 2009)

Thats great he is feeling better. Good pictures of the boy too.


----------



## Elf Mommy (Oct 10, 2009)

I hope his health continues to improve. Scone is definitely one of my favorite mini-rexes. 

Hope scouting is going well, too!


----------



## slavetoabunny (Oct 11, 2009)

*Elf Mommy wrote: *


> I hope his health continues to improve. Scone is definitely one of my favorite mini-rexes.
> 
> Hope scouting is going well, too!


I wouldn't let Poe hear you say that, lol! Scone is definately a very handsome, photogenic boy.


----------



## Elf Mommy (Oct 11, 2009)

I put my fingers in his ears when I typed it. :lalalala:


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Oct 11, 2009)

*Elf Mommy wrote: *


> I put my fingers in his ears when I typed it. :lalalala:


That had to be some trick!:?


----------



## slavetoabunny (Oct 11, 2009)

*Wabbitdad12 wrote: *


> *Elf Mommy wrote: *
> 
> 
> > I put my fingers in his ears when I typed it. :lalalala:
> ...


It's actually quite simple. You just insert the 1st and 2nd fingers of one handin the bunny ears and type with the other hand. It's easy with with mini-rex since they are uppy-earred buns.


----------



## kirbyultra (Oct 11, 2009)

LOL I see some of our mods have mastered the trick!


----------



## kherrmann3 (Oct 12, 2009)

I love Scone in his little director's chair! :hearts:


----------



## myheart (Oct 12, 2009)

It's too bad I didn't live in your area. I never go anywhere, and would be happy to bunny-nab...er... I mean bunny-sit for Scone anytime you needed to go out of town. Glad to hear he is feeling a bit better. Keep us posted on the next set of results in two weeks. 

myheart


----------



## MikeScone (Oct 12, 2009)

Scone's been right back to normal these last few days - it's as if he had never been under the weather at all. I walked past his cage with a bag of baby-cut carrots this afternoon, and as soon as I sat down he was in my lap waiting for his share. 

He definitely likes the director's chair. I gave a talk on "Weird and Wonderful Patents" at the Perry Rotary Club about four years ago, and they gave me the chair (it says "Washington County Bank" on the back). I'd no sooner set it up in the living room than Scone jumped up in and declared it his. There's a rabbit-sized depression in the seat at this point.


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Oct 12, 2009)

He said just why thank you dad for the chair.


----------



## kirbyultra (Oct 13, 2009)

How great that Scones sits in your lap for carrots. He has such a spunky personality.


----------



## MikeScone (Oct 24, 2009)

I took Scone into the Cornell hospital yesterday for a follow-up blood test and recheck. They called today - the results were in the normal range, so nothing to worry about. He's been his usual self this week. I guess the crisis is over, thank goodness.


----------



## MikeScone (Oct 24, 2009)

Talk about a small world - I left one of Scone's books with the vet student at Cornell after I picked him up a few weeks ago, and apparently it made the rounds of the vets and students. 

The vet showed it to the head of the NY State HRS chapter when she brought a bunny to Cornell. She recognized Scone from the display boards I made up for HRS, and she contacted me to see if the HRS could sell the book as a fundraiser. I've sent her the PDF files for all three books, so we'll see - maybe Scone's books will be published after all.


----------



## kirbyultra (Oct 24, 2009)

Wow that's great! I didn't know you wrote books about Scone. What kind of books are they?


----------



## MikeScone (Oct 24, 2009)

*kirbyultra wrote: *


> Wow that's great! I didn't know you wrote books about Scone. What kind of books are they?


They are three childrens' books (so far) that I wrote for a son of a friend, using my pictures of Scone. The first one was "Where is Scone MacBunny?" - it introduced Scone, and told the story of the time he hid inside my box spring. The second book was "What is Scone MacBunny Doing?", and it was based on pictures of Scone doing more-or-less odd stuff (mostly through the magic of PhotoShop). The third book was "Where in the World is Scone MacBunny?", and it is based on my photographs from different places in Europe and the US, with Scone PhotoShopped in - it's much more involved than the first two, giving a lot of information on the various places Scone "visits". 

Here' Scone looking at his first two books: 











This picture is from the third book, Scone at the Villa Romana del Casale in Sicily:






The first book was written when Seamus was 3 or thereabouts, he's 7 now, so the books got progressively "older" from year to year. I've printed and sold (or given away) about 150 or more of them over the years, but never did anything about seeing if anyone wanted to publish them for real. I think it would be neat if the HRS could run with them and raise some money for the chapter.


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Oct 24, 2009)

That is cool, I hope it works out! 

Does Scone get his royalties paid in crasins?


----------



## kirbyultra (Oct 24, 2009)

This is so cute, seriously! I would totally buy this (for my own bunny indulgement). Please let me know if I can buy it from you or if NY HRS is going to print and sell it for fundraising. I want them either way... Scone is just so full of personality. I would love to see him in a book. :hearts:


----------



## MikeScone (Oct 25, 2009)

I don't know when or how much the HRS will be selling them for. I had been selling them lately for $8 each. Whatever's left over after printing costs and postage, I'll donate to HRS, so it would be a wash either way. 

If you want copies, PM me with your address and I'll mail them out. Send a check when you get them. 

Scone doesn't get royalties, but he does get to nibble each book. He seems satisfied with the arrangement.


----------



## kirbyultra (Oct 25, 2009)

Cool. PM-ing you now  

How much for Scone? 

:inlove:


----------



## MikeScone (Oct 25, 2009)

*kirbyultra wrote: *


> How much for Scone?


----------



## sharlaelizabeth (Oct 25, 2009)

I love the Scone books! what a wonderful idea.  He looks unbelievably soft. :bunnyheart


----------



## kirbyultra (Oct 25, 2009)

*MikeScone wrote: *


> *kirbyultra wrote: *
> 
> 
> > How much for Scone?


:expressionlessOh... 
:cry4:
:dunnoI had to try...


----------



## Elf Mommy (Oct 28, 2009)

ooooo! I want Scone books for my classroom!!!


----------



## slavetoabunny (Oct 29, 2009)

Mike - I need the 3rd book for my collection!!! Do you still have my address?

The first 2 Scone books I have are wonderful. I highly recommend them.


----------



## MikeScone (Oct 29, 2009)

*slavetoabunny wrote: *


> Mike - I need the 3rd book for my collection!!! Do you still have my address?


I do, and the third Scone book is winging its way to Florida...


----------



## slavetoabunny (Oct 29, 2009)

Yay!!!!!!!! A donation will be winging it's way to you. Thanks!


----------



## kirbyultra (Oct 30, 2009)

Mike, I am pretty sure the Scone books are in my mailbox today but I got home so late that I didn't check. Got home from the Yankees game  yay!


----------



## slavetoabunny (Oct 31, 2009)

I was just writing some checks to get in the mail on Monday and started writing out your check to Scone, lol. He doesn't have his own account yet, does he?


----------



## MikeScone (Oct 31, 2009)

No, Scone doesn't have his own account. He'd only spend it all on craisins anyway.


----------



## MikeScone (Nov 2, 2009)

Scone's been in kind of an odd mood since last Thursday or thereabouts, very variable from day to day. He isn't eating well, always, but he is eating. Some mornings he doesn't want to leave my bedroom, but if I bring him a stalk of kale or a leaf of lettuce he'll eat it. 

On Friday he hadn't eaten much at all, so when I went to bed I brought him a fresh stalk of kale and put down a bowl of water so he'd have something to drink without having to hop into the living room and his cage. He drank some water and ate the kale while I read in bed. Maybe all he wanted was Room Service, I don't know. 

He's been slowly improving in fits and starts. Today he wouldn't come out for his breakfast again, but he ate a stalk of kale under my bed, and when I came home he was waiting in his cage, all of his breakfast eaten. Tonight he's almost back to normal - fingers crossed!

A few photos tonight, Scone sitting under my computer desk (where Dad is, bunny must be...).


----------



## Elf Mommy (Nov 2, 2009)

My husband told me to tell you that Scone is a very handsome looking rabbit. He has such a dignified air to him.


----------



## myheart (Nov 3, 2009)

I am so surprised to hear that they can't find anything wrong with Scone. With such behavior changes, it would be nice to find out what sets him off into being a bit more reclusive. I should assume they checked his teeth since it sounds like they are a very thorough facility. 

One time I noticed that my Patrick wasn't eating his salad at night, so I gave him a night-light. I kind of thought that at his age, seven years old, maybe his eyesight is giving him troubles. Even with his lack of teeth, he eats most of his veggies now with his night-light on. If I forget to turn it on, most veggies are left in the spot where I put them in his cage. 

Just thoughts....

myheart


----------



## kirbyultra (Nov 3, 2009)

Mr. Patrick cannot see his veggies?


----------



## myheart (Nov 3, 2009)

*kirbyultra wrote: *


> Mr. Patrick cannot see his veggies?



I don't think it's an issue of seeing his veggies. I think he is more comfortable seeing his surroundings with some light at his cage-level. As we age, the lens tissues age also. Not necessarily cataracts or anything, just aging with fogginess. Ever look into the eyes of an older dog or cat and notice the blue cast that is in the pupil area? That is the lens tissue aging with a bit of fogginess and sometimes they see better with dim lighting.

myheart


----------



## MikeScone (Nov 3, 2009)

*Elf Mommy wrote: *


> My husband told me to tell you that Scone is a very handsome looking rabbit. He has such a dignified air to him.


He does have a certain dignity - I keep thinking about the description of Uncle Wiggly from my childhood reading, "the nice old gentleman rabbit". 



> With such behavior changes, it would be nice to find out what sets him off into being a bit more reclusive. I should assume they checked his teeth since it sounds like they are a very thorough facility.


The Cornell clinic did check Scone's teeth, and they're fine. There wasn't anything obvious wrong. 

I'm wondering if he's starting to develop some joint pain, as he's less eager to jump up on my bed and recliner. He's still active, and I haven't seen any signs of pain, but he's getting on in years - seven rabbit years is 57 human years, which happens to be exactly my age. My joints hurt sometimes, so maybe his do. I hadn't thought about his eyesight, but he seems to get around just fine after I turn out the light at night. I often go to sleep by the sound of Scone tearing up his magazines under my night table.


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Nov 3, 2009)

*slavetoabunny wrote: *


> I was just writing some checks to get in the mail on Monday and started writing out your check to Scone, lol. He doesn't have his own account yet, does he?



Not to hijack the thread, but Patti while your writing checks, I can pm you my address...

I am glad he's doing ok.


----------



## kirbyultra (Nov 3, 2009)

"The nice old gentleman rabbit" sounds like a perfect description of Scone  He always looks so dignified. I can picture him with reading glasses photoshopped on


----------



## MikeScone (Nov 3, 2009)

*kirbyultra wrote: *


> "The nice old gentleman rabbit" sounds like a perfect description of Scone  He always looks so dignified. I can picture him with reading glasses photoshopped on


Hmmm.... so can I...


----------



## Pipp (Nov 3, 2009)

I :heartbeat: Scone! 

I do worry about him when he's 'off', though. Has he had a full set of xrays done lately?


sas :hearts:


----------



## MikeScone (Nov 3, 2009)

*Pipp wrote: *


> I do worry about him when he's 'off', though. Has he had a full set of xrays done lately?


Actually, he's never had a set of x-rays. The vet didn't want to anesthetize him if he didn't absolutely have to. Since he'd started eating again, they felt the risk wasn't justified.


----------



## Elf Mommy (Nov 3, 2009)

My students want to know how old Scone is.


----------



## kirbyultra (Nov 3, 2009)

*MikeScone wrote: *


> *kirbyultra wrote: *
> 
> 
> > "The nice old gentleman rabbit" sounds like a perfect description of Scone  He always looks so dignified. I can picture him with reading glasses photoshopped on
> ...


:roflmao:Great job! LOL! This is _exactly _how I pictured it too.


----------



## MikeScone (Nov 4, 2009)

*Elf Mommy wrote: *


> My students want to know how old Scone is.


As Scone is a pet shop bunny, we can never be really sure when he was born. He came to live with us April 4, 2003, so I have considered February 1, 2003, to be his birthday. That would make him just short of seven years old.


----------



## sharlaelizabeth (Nov 4, 2009)

*MikeScone wrote:*


>


Oh, I love it! It's such an "You know I love you, but..." look on his face. :inlove:


----------



## slavetoabunny (Nov 6, 2009)

My new Scone book was waiting for me when I returned from my business trip to Greenville last night. I just love it! It wasn't "autographed" by Scone though. Hopefully, you can sell a lot of copies and raise some much needed funds for bunny rescue.

Thanks Mike!


----------



## MikeScone (Nov 6, 2009)

*slavetoabunny wrote: *


> It wasn't "autographed" by Scone though.


Oops, sorry. I thought I'd had him do that. With all of the problems these last few weeks I've been a bit frazzled.


----------



## MikeScone (Nov 14, 2009)

I haven't had much time to take pictures of Scone lately, and with his medical problems he hasn't really been in a mood to be photogenic (see the "worried about Scone" thread in the Infirmary for details). 

I think the Adequan is helping his back pain somewhat, but he still is less eager to jump up on things. I've been trying to think of things I can do to help him to regain some of his desire for high places without unduly bothering his back (and, OK, I miss his jumping into bed with me morning and evening). So, I built Scone a bed ramp:





It's made of 1"x8" pine shelving, with an old terry-cloth towel covering the ramp and platform, stapled underneath. There's a piece of shelving which goes cross-ways between the mattress and boxspring to stabilize the ramp (you can see the end underneath the brace for the platform). 

After I gave Scone his Adequan shot this afternoon, I carried him into the bedroom and put him down at the foot of the ramp. He got the idea immediately and hopped up the ramp and onto the bed. Success!


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Nov 14, 2009)

The ramp is a great idea. It reminds me of the car ramps I have butnever use.


----------



## myheart (Nov 14, 2009)

What a great idea Mike!! I bet Scone really appreciates your efforts to make him comfortable and to keep all of the usual routines in order. Sounds like he is a professional at his new ramp already. 

Sending lots of hugs and cuddles Scone's way...:hug:

myheart


----------



## kherrmann3 (Nov 14, 2009)

Aww! Great idea! I'm glad he got the point! It took our Toby awhile to figure out the "center" of the ramp we had. He would get half-way and freeze, then sit there for awhile and jump off. Glad to know Scone is a smart little cookie!


----------



## MikeScone (Nov 15, 2009)

Scone had a Good Day today - he even jumped into bed with me this morning (ignoring the ramp, oh well). Here are some pictures:

"I'm feeling good this morning"






"I like the idea of a litter box by the door. Very convenient!"






"Oat hay and fresh Brome. Yummy!"






Back into the cage for a wee pellet snack...






"Thanks, Dad!"


----------



## kirbyultra (Nov 15, 2009)

Aw, Scone looks so happy. I'm glad he had a fun time. Who needs a ramp when he's jumping on to wake up a human?


----------



## LuvaBun (Nov 15, 2009)

I love the ramp, and how clever Scone is to work out what it's for so quickly (even if he doesn't always use it )

Glad to hear the Adequan is having a positive effect. Scone certainly looks good (as Always).

Jan


----------



## kahlin (Nov 16, 2009)

I love the Scone pictures.  I hope he continues to have tons of good days.


----------



## kherrmann3 (Nov 16, 2009)

Is he giving you kisses in that last picture? Too cute! Bunny kiss pictures always make me go "aww!"


----------



## MikeScone (Nov 17, 2009)

*kherrmann3 wrote: *


> Is he giving you kisses in that last picture? Too cute! Bunny kiss pictures always make me go "aww!"


Yes, he's started to kiss me again. It's good to see his mood improving. I really think the Adequan shots are helping his spondylosis.


----------



## Elf Mommy (Nov 18, 2009)

How's my OTHER favorite rex doing today?


----------



## MikeScone (Nov 19, 2009)

*Elf Mommy wrote: *


> How's my OTHER favorite rex doing today?


He's been in a good mood these last few days, even though I've dragged him to the office every morning. He's much more relaxed in the office than he was, stretching out behind the table instead of sitting in a corner. He's been eating well here, too, finishing his morning salad and pellets before we leave. Everyone's stopped by to give him craisins or banana chip treats - he got so excited yesterday he took a flying leap and snagged a banana chip in the air before one of our paralegals even got it close to his level. 

I'm sure he doesn't enjoy the sub-q fluid injections, but at least he'll sit still while I hold him through the process.


----------



## Elf Mommy (Nov 19, 2009)

That sounds wonderful.  Good for you AND Scone to spend some extra time with each other, too!


----------



## kahlin (Nov 19, 2009)

He definitely sounds more perky. Yay Scone.


----------



## naturestee (Nov 21, 2009)

I don't usually post here, but I love Scone so much!!! I'm glad he's been feeling well.


----------



## jcl_24 (Nov 22, 2009)

Those photos are great. It's lovely to hear Scone has been very happy at your workplace

Jo xx


----------



## MikeScone (Nov 26, 2009)

Hereâs a Scone fix for Thanksgiving Day. 

One thing Iâm thankful for is Scone feeling better â he jumped into bed with me last night AND this morning!

Scone chillinâ out on his directorâs chair: 











Such a faceâ¦





âI see you down there!â





âTry a picture from this side, nowâ¦â





Only two days ago, this was a full paper towel roll.





âSee, Dad â Iâm jumping up on the couch again!â


----------



## myheart (Nov 26, 2009)

Personally, I don't think Scone has a 'bad-side' when it comes to being photogenic. Scone is so handsome from every angle!! Great pics of your little man.

:inlove:

myheart


----------



## hln917 (Nov 27, 2009)

Great picture of Scone. I'm glad he's feeling better, he's such a beautiful rabbit.


----------



## hartleybun (Nov 27, 2009)

:inlove: we dont celebrate thanksgiving but the scone fix is still very much appreciated. good to know he's doing well


----------



## kirbyultra (Nov 27, 2009)

Hooray! Scone, handsome man, on the move again  Great pictures!


----------



## LuvaBun (Nov 27, 2009)

Such good news to hear Scone is doing so much better . He still has probably the best facial expressions of any rabbit 

Jan


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Nov 28, 2009)

Great pictures of Scone! I am glad he is feeling better.


----------



## MikeScone (Dec 21, 2009)

Here are some new pictures of Scone MacBunny, for Christmas Week 2009. 

âGotta scratch that earâ





âUp on the sofa, nowâ





Break for a quick wash and brush-up





âYouâre going to set off that flashy thing again, arenât you?â





Nap time.





âBok choy and celery â the perfect evening snack. I give this plate four paws.â





âHmmmâ¦ Iâve got to think about this piece of bok choy.â





âUmmmâ¦ using the litter box, here. A little privacy, Dad?â


----------



## kirbyultra (Dec 22, 2009)

Ooh I love the underside of him, all white! Great pictures. Merry Christmas, Scone


----------



## hartleybun (Dec 22, 2009)

christmas scone fix!:bunnydance: my rexes wish him a hoppy christmas


----------



## LuvaBun (Dec 22, 2009)

Great to see Scone looking so well . He has the cutest little face, even when he's disapproving.

Marry Christmas Scone, and to you too Mike 

Jan


----------



## hln917 (Dec 22, 2009)

Scone is such a beautiful rabbit! Glad he's feeling better. Does he actually like Bok Choy?


----------



## MikeScone (Dec 23, 2009)

*hln917 wrote: *


> Does he actually like Bok Choy?


He loves it. He can enjoy the green leaves like lettuce, and crunch the middle part like celery.


----------



## hln917 (Dec 26, 2009)

Cool~ I may get the baby bok choy and see if mine will eat it. If not, mama here can alwayhave it for dinner!:biggrin2:


----------

